# Hadaly and Reload



## JoeBlowsClouds (8/1/17)

Hi all whatsup.

So I've been in pursuit of a flavour chasing rdas for a very long time and I've been content with my goon and goon 22.

I was watching mike vapes on YouTube and the way he talks about these makes me want one does anyone have these or know where I can get it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/17)

JoeBlowsClouds said:


> Hi all whatsup.
> 
> So I've been in pursuit of a flavour chasing rdas for a very long time and I've been content with my goon and goon 22.
> 
> I was watching mike vapes on YouTube and the way he talks about these makes me want one does anyone have these or know where I can get it?



Havent seen or heard of a reload rda. But currently all the Hadaly RDA are sold out.

Hopefully someone can comment when they will be recieving more stock.

@Throat Punch , @Sir Vape , @BigGuy


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/17)

Can't speak for the Reload @JoeBlowsClouds but I can for the Hadaly and I must say the Hadaly is great... and the fact it comes with a squonk pin is a real bonus... just fitted the pin today and giving it a go on a mechanical squonker and really happy with it.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/17)

I just checked with @Sir Vape and they have Hadaly's in bound! 

I need one for my Hellfire Shadow that is inbound... and one for my REO P67... and then one as a standard RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/1/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just checked with @Sir Vape and they have Hadaly's in bound!
> 
> I need one for my Hellfire Shadow that is inbound... and one for my REO P67... and then one as a standard RDA.



Any idea of ETA uncle Rob?


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Any idea of ETA uncle Rob?



Nope sorry I don't @Clouds4Days... but I'm sure one of the Sirs will answer when they get to work in the morning...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (8/1/17)

Such awesome flavour on that Hadaly, I "need" one too. Vape Cartel has stock incoming, last I heard they were at customs. Perhaps @KieranD can confirm availability.


----------



## Mahir (5/2/17)

Any news on the Reload RDA in South Africa?


----------



## incredible_hullk (27/3/17)

Reload here https://www.throatpunch.co.za/products/reload-four-post-v1-2-24-rda
@Mahir @JoeBlowsClouds


----------

